

Ask HN: Leap to entrepreneur: How to do medical insurance? - codingsolo

I am a married 30-something American with 2 young children at home. Recently, I have been in committed talks to go the route of an entrepreneurial path instead of working for a large (and relatively secure) corporation. My main concern is that if someone is sick, I want them to be able to go to the doctor without bankrupting my account.  I understand that choosing to be an entrepreneur has risks associated with it and finances are a relatively large assumption.  I wish to mitigate the health area as much as possible, so I am seeking advice about how others at HN have accomplished this feat.  Thanks for your time.
======
svedlin
Few different options.. At the start, COBRA will last you around 18+ months,
which gives you some time to make a decision.

Depending on the state, "small group" plans will cover corporations that have
at least 1 (or in some cases 2) employees. You might get better quotes as a
small group than as a self-employed individual, but it will depend... Some
states have programs that are tailored for individuals.

FWIW, some people have reported decent rates with UHC, ehealthinsurance.com,
tonik.com, etc. But I would get quotes from your preferred carrier.

~~~
codingsolo
Thanks for your response. I will check into those solutions you have posted.
My initial Google searches exhausted with nothing of discernible value and I
suppose I'm anxious to hear about how others bridged the gap.

